# Speedometer issues



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

The speedometer in my 81 dasher is jumping around it seems to be accurate but jumps around for example going 55 it'll jump between 45-55 i was wondering if this is common and what the fix would be cable seems to be tight


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

There's a good chance the cable or one or both of the terminals are rounded off. First thing is to check the cable and terminals. There's a special tool to get the cable off at the transmission, but pliers and a careful hand are all I ever needed. The end at the speedo requires taking the cluster out. The cable itself has square drive ends. My bet is the cable is ok and the speedo terminal or transmission terminal are rounded. Good luck. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> There's a good chance the cable or one or both of the terminals are rounded off. First thing is to check the cable and terminals. There's a special tool to get the cable off at the transmission, but pliers and a careful hand are all I ever needed. The end at the speedo requires taking the cluster out. The cable itself has square drive ends. My bet is the cable is ok and the speedo terminal or transmission terminal are rounded. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


I already had it off at the transmission end and the cable wasn't rounded I'll have to check the speedometer end
if the terminals are rounded off at the transmission or speedometer is there an easy way to fix it


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

You can sometimes find a new or good used drive gear for the transmission. I haven't looked in years. As for the speedo end, I think transplanting parts from a different cluster is your best option. 

Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

QuantumMechanic said:


> You can sometimes find a new or good used drive gear for the transmission. I haven't looked in years. As for the speedo end, I think transplanting parts from a different cluster is your best option.
> 
> Sent from my Radio Shack TRS-80


Alright thanks heres hoping its just the cable on the speedometer end lol much easier to find that


----------

